# New pics!! New Pics!!



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Way too much change going on with this car. ALTHOUGH, that ain't always a bad thing. Here are the updated pics on my ongoing project. 

New AGX's, Progess Springs, Mossy Corners, New Projectors, SE-R Rims.

BTW - ALL but the corners were purchased from board members. Thanks all....you know who you are....









Without Springs....









WITH springs....


----------



## ImportCarTuner (Jun 9, 2002)

Looks great bro ... nice job :banana:


----------



## Blu200SX (Jul 22, 2002)

nice ride bro, gotta love the se-r rims


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

*nice!*

ur ride looks flawless, very clean.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

aw man now Im gonna have to step up the speed of mine. Nice looking car man. Definatly reppin the black B14!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

Timbo.. again you impressed me.. 

hey are you gonna try HID halos with the D2S Projector lenses in them ?


----------



## my420sx (May 12, 2002)

*NICE n CLEAN*

How much did you lower it?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Oh yeah...forgot about this.....










Lowered - 1.7 inches.....after a night of driving....TOO BOUNCY!!!

BTW - those are the GUNMETAL projectors....NO RELAYS.....No Sethwas Version (sorry, man).....DIRECT WIRED!! Wish I would have done that earlier


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

never too late eh timbo


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *never too late eh timbo  *


Yeah, since I SOLD my old ones to Seth after I could get them to work. Now he did. SO I bought some off of another member.


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

Ok what hgappened to your gauges? Is that a custom job, or did you buy them somewhere?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Custom....

www.importintelligence.com

Paid $50 for them. They are basically sticker over the top of them.


----------



## JustMe (Jan 24, 2003)

Very nice, it is just me or in the first pic do the projectors look chrome and the second pic you said they were gunmetal, the gunmetal looks a lot better on a black car IMO. Paint the corners too and it'll look even better (not that it looks anything but nice now).


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

It's the shadow. Bad angle with the sun. Here's a better one.










This is what it USED to be like...


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice timbo.. nice


hows your light output on the halo using sethwas wiring?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

now it is......forgot to upload it.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
No hard feelings. Is that a speedhut bezel?
Also are you going to paint these corners/lights, or leve them shiny.

Seth

P.S. When you say direct wired I am to assume that you simply didn't use any connector (cut off the existing ones altogether), and just soldered or crimped the wires together?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Yep. Speed hut bezel.

Probably leave them shiny.

NAH, no hard feelings. I just get to work on my car a little more. 

Just cut the existing connector and crimped them. Kinda easy, actually.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm...
Looks mighty familiar...

Seth


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Tim I got some silver gauge from importinteligence.
How easy are to install them.
TIA


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

If you follow, EXACTLY, step by step....it's easy. Took me a whopping 35 Minutes.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

VERY clean. Nice Timbo


----------



## JayL1967 (Apr 30, 2002)

Timbo said:


> *If you follow, EXACTLY, step by step....it's easy. Took me a whopping 35 Minutes.  *


Thanks
Project for tomorrow night


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

HEY the car looks real good man but am I the only one that liked your stealth look more.....











Or maybe its just cause I want my own stealth look....so bad already....


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah the stealth look is a little meaner looking isn't it.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2003)

...very clean look Timbo but it looks great.


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

waht did you do with the black corners you had in the first pic?


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

Sold 'em. AND got more outta selling them then I paid for them.  

Simple supply and demand.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

I thought about selling my Brand new Black corners for that reason exactly. Nice lights BTW  Pleasure doing Business  Car looks great man. Maybe we'll meet up someday if I make it down to a Chicago meet.


----------

